# Oem tires worn out @35k miles



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Try if you can find a set of Bridgestone Potenza... They are very good but hard to find... Michelin would give you longer life... Or just try some cheap and good local brands like MRF, CEAT would work depending on size availability.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd go with the Bridgestones. The Potenza and Turanza are both excellent tires - I've had both.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Michelin. Much more ride comfort, tread life, and less noise from just about any model tire they sell.

Unless they are the Turanza Serenity, Bridgestones are terrible tires. I've seen 2 brand-new cars chew through a set in <25000 miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Continental ExtremeContact is another tire worth considering. Highly praised for ride comfort, noise, and all-weather handling.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think OP would be too concerned with an all weather tire as all he sees is heat and rain.
Actually, your tyres look like they can go a few more miles but if you are looking for a cheap replacement maybe the General Altimax HP ($80-$90) might be worth a look. For a more "all terrain" tyre the Bridgestone Dueler H/P Sport ($120 if you're lucky) should handle the rough roads. Good luck!
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking at your tyres it seems to me that you do most of your driving on unsealed roads, which can make things interesting when it rains. Have you considered getting winter tread tyres which are less likely to get sidewall damage on give and take roads and give good grip on wet dirt roads?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd get the Michelins, depending on what they are. Buy it once and be done. From what I've heard, Michelins often beat their mileage ratings while offering good performance. 

What's wrong with the current tires? They look like they have lots of tread left. The sipes (cuts in the tire that move water away) look like they're long departed, though. All in all, those have more tread than many tires I see daily around me!


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I'd get the Michelins, depending on what they are. Buy it once and be done. From what I've heard, Michelins often beat their mileage ratings while offering good performance.
> 
> What's wrong with the current tires? They look like they have lots of tread left. The sipes (cuts in the tire that move water away) look like they're long departed, though. All in all, those have more tread than many tires I see daily around me!


I also don't see a need to change the tires. I know the roads in India, and I think even most of the best tires would look like that at 25,000. I had Dunlop Grandtrek AT20 on my truck here in Thailand. Were still good after 90,000km. I think they were manufactured in India. If you really want to change, then go for a local manufactured one with a mile tread warranty. Sometimes you can add an extra insurance from your garage. I have this on my Hankook ventus prime 2 tires which are very good and have a great economic rating for fuel consumption. Unfortunately not available in your required size.

And the Kumho stock tires on my Cruze here in Thailand aren't bad either (Solus KH17). Some of the Kumho also come with warranty around 60,000km.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Depends on the Michelins, the common MXV4 pilots you find OE on a lot of cars look like a used dish sponge in high heat and rocky situations.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If you want your tires to last longer make your car a monster truck 

Michelins are great, on my current car i have continentals run flat low profile, and they are great, but ofcourse with your road conditions don't get that.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Depends on the Michelins, the common MXV4 pilots you find OE on a lot of cars look like a used dish sponge in high heat and rocky situations.


Haha what?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha what?


Have you used a dish sponge that has been used well beyond it's time and has chunks missing? That's what happens if you use the Michelin pilots in any fashion besides a/b in medium to light driving. If you take corners or drive in hot areas they start to degrade fast despite the tread wear promised. If you auto/x it only takes 1 run to get this result as they don't like heat/aggression. At $250 a corner back in 05, the only reason I replaced them was with a set of take offs from a same model car for $700. Haven't used the other ones because they were too expensive to just try and see if I like. The only tire I felt was "pay-less last forever" shows no sign of wear was the Goodyear Assurance. I did a few 1/4 runs just for S&G with my chipped I&E Marauder and even with spinning tires for half the way down there was no serious wear on them.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Have you used a dish sponge that has been used well beyond it's time and has chunks missing? That's what happens if you use the Michelin pilots in any fashion besides a/b in medium to light driving. If you take corners or drive in hot areas they start to degrade fast despite the tread wear promised. If you auto/x it only takes 1 run to get this result as they don't like heat/aggression. At $250 a corner back in 05, the only reason I replaced them was with a set of take offs from a same model car for $700. Haven't used the other ones because they were too expensive to just try and see if I like. The only tire I felt was "pay-less last forever" shows no sign of wear was the Goodyear Assurance. I did a few 1/4 runs just for S&G with my chipped I&E Marauder and even with spinning tires for half the way down there was no serious wear on them.


Some days I feel like my commute is an hour long autocross, but luckily I haven't noticed what you describe.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Some days I feel like my commute is an hour long autocross, but luckily I haven't noticed what you describe.


The car those tires came on(03 Mazda 6i auto) ran a blistering 18.65 in the 1/4 @ MIR raceway. Was a long ride back to D.C. with a car load of friends.


----------

